# Age of First Heat?



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

happy birthday, penny! :birthday:


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Penny! Sounds like she right on track with what the breeder said, and her heat is most likely very close.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Hazel is 18 months and hasn't had her first visible heat. I haven't ruled out that she could have had a silent heat. But I doubt it. 

Eventually I'll just have her spayed regardless of her heat but I'm trying to give it a little more time because her coat quality is "poor". But her body fluff has taken on a bit more rough curly feel the least 3-4 months so... Maybe! Her top knot and lower legs are still close to puppy hair fine. 

I wish she'd just have her heat so I could feel good about getting her spayed. Her breeder doesn't seem concerned.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a 26 month old bitch who hasn't been in heat yet.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I had one, Tasia who never had a heat, she was spayed at age ten. 
At what point would you decide it just isn't going to happen?


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

My white girl came in at 18 months old. Her whole line seems to be about the same

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm surprised to hear of all the later bloomers in the group! Seems like Penny's right on track then. Thanks for your responses!


----------

